# IM alarga previsão a 10 dias a novas localidades



## AnDré (19 Jul 2010 às 12:42)

> *IM alarga previsão a 10 dias a novas localidades*
> 2010-07-15 (IM)
> 
> O Instituto de Meteorologia, I.P. (IM) disponibiliza a partir de hoje na sua Página WEB a informaçao do estado do tempo para 10 dias para novas localidades.
> ...



Além disso, há outra novidade que me para mim até tem maior importância.
Se repararem, ao fundo da página, aparecem algumas (ainda poucas), normais para o período 1971-2000.

Por exemplo, Guarda:







Ao passar com o rato em cima dos gráficos, temos acesso aos valores exactos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2010 às 13:17)

Estava mesmo agora a ver isso, recebi um e-mail do IM, olha que engraçado Olhão é mais fresquinho que Faro. De facto, dou os meus parabéns ao IM, já que os nossos amigos espanhóis, já algum tempo tinham isso disponibilizado.

Hoje, a máxima para Olhão é de 28ºC e em Faro de 30ºC, já a mínima em Faro é de 19ºC e em Olhão é de 21ºC.


----------



## stormy (19 Jul 2010 às 14:01)

FANTÁSTICO!!
Uma surpresa muito agradavel por parte do IM


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Jul 2010 às 14:09)

Boas,

Fantastico mesmo, agora vai ser uma carga de trabalhos para eles manosiarem a informação terra a terra... Ou será por Outputs automaticos?? Fica a questão!

Tive a ver a previsão para a minha terrinha e reparei numa coisa boa e verdadeira que se passa principalmente fim de Primavera, Verão e Outono que é a pouca variação termica que ocorre por aqui nessas mesma epocas!

Mas acho que as maximas neste canto vão ficar a desejar dai a minha pergunta:

Outputs automaticos ou trabalhados??


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Jul 2010 às 14:26)

]ToRnAdO[;220763 disse:
			
		

> Boas,
> 
> Fantastico mesmo, agora vai ser uma carga de trabalhos para eles manosiarem a informação terra a terra... Ou será por Outputs automaticos?? Fica a questão!
> 
> ...



Em comparação que estive a fazer com os Meteogramas GFS METEOPT - Modo Texto , parece que é mesmo por meio de Outputs Automaticos, ora vejamos:






Modo Texto GFS-METEOPT :







Concluindo, as temperturas maximas e minimas previstas pelo IM são parecidas com o Modo Texto GFS!
Só por dizer que o modo texto calcula á decima e o I.M. não!!

Reparem nisso, vejam se não é verdade!


----------



## rozzo (19 Jul 2010 às 14:33)

Estes "meteogramas" do IM, são naturalmente do ECMWF, mas atenção, penso que a partir do 4º dia as máximas e mínimas não são bem exactamente isso, mas sim as temperaturas mais altas (baixas) nos intervalos disponíveis (ou 6h ou 12h de intervalo...) e provavelmente da Run das 12h do dia anterior (pois não correspondem exactamente aos valores nos mapas, com origem na Run das 00h), por isso mesmo devem ser olhadas como tendências apenas, e com essa ressalva, de não se poder comparar directamente as máximas do dia 2, com o dia 5, só para dar um exemplo..

Interessante, como disse o André, nas principais cidades termos ali as normais, isso está bastante bom!


----------



## stormy (19 Jul 2010 às 15:00)

Acho muito estranho sines ter média do mês mais quente de 19.4º (75-00) sendo que hoje em dia, ou até nos ultimos 8-10 anos ( vendo no mundomanz.com, no tutiempo e no weatheronline), sines tem 3-4 meses com Tmed acima de 20º e o mês mais quente com 21-22º...o que se assemelha um pouco mais a santiago do cacem e ás minhas observações na Lagoa..
Outra coisa  são as minimas...são um pouco baixas ainda por cima tão perto de um oceano cujas temps variam entre 14-15º em fev e 19-21 em set.
Eu já estive a pensar e supus que a EMA fosse um pouco afastada do mar, o que levaria ( tal como acontece na Lagoa de st andré e em melides/santiago) que a massa de ar quente e humida acabasse por arrefecer 2-3º ao se deslocar para E/SE sobre o terreno arenoso que arrefece muito por irradiação...
A EMA é algures aqui:http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&t=h...7.966801,-8.873627&spn=0.003798,0.009602&z=17

Será que a estação climatologica é noutro lugar? eu sei que há muitas diferenças ao progredir para N na costa sines-setubal..mas serão tantas?


----------



## Vince (19 Jul 2010 às 15:45)

É um bom progresso mas nada de especial e até um pouco perigoso, tal como nos nossos meteogramas é preciso ter muito cuidado com a informação, não sei se para o público em geral (apesar do aviso na página) é boa ideia sinceramente.... por aqui pelo menos boa parte das pessoas ainda vamos percebendo das coisas, de como olhar para valores da T2 em modelos globais com muita cautela, o público em geral não. No Algarve por exemplo nem os modelos de bastante resolução lidam bem com as temperaturas nestas alturas, quanto mais um global. Além de que o IM parece ter um problema das máximas da T2 no médio/longo prazo como foi falado aqui há uns tempos no tópico de previsões e o rozzo também referiu mais acima.


Quanto às normais isso sim, muito bem vindas


----------



## rozzo (19 Jul 2010 às 16:04)

Vince disse:


> Por aqui pelo menos boa parte das pessoas ainda vamos percebendo das coisas, de como olhar para valores da T2 em modelos globais com muita cautela, o público em geral não.



Pois o perigo é exactamente esse.
Há um certo risco aqui de ao tentar mostrar trabalho (que é bom é claro), "sair o tiro pela culatra", pois claro que como nós aqui bem sabemos, valores interpolados de modelos, à distância, são meramente indicativos de tendências..

Agora o público em geral não sabe nada disso, e vai lá chegar:
"Olha, 23º em Lisboa daqui a 5 dias", "Olha 22º daqui a 5 dias em Oeiras".
E vai contar à família e aos amigos, e afinal.. Por acaso não viram o boletim já com previsões a sério, porque não viram as notícias, mas lembram-se do valor que viram no site há uns dias e atrás.. E afinal.. Ups! Estão 30 e tal graus tanto em Lisboa como Oeiras nesse dia!
"Ai malditos homens do tempo, que nunca acertam uma!!!"

E quem fica mal visto no final? Os coitados dos previsores que se calhar na véspera até deram um valor bem previsto!
E a culpa não é do modelo (que até estaria a prever bons valores a 5 dias no ponto sobre terra, mas ao interpolar com pontos de mar vai "suavizar" e muito os valores), mas sim da forma como esta informação com algum "perigo" é passada ao público sem conhecimentos para a saber interpretar devidamente.

Claro que o perigo é maior para localidades que não vêm no mapa de previsões a sério, pois aí nessas cidades principais nas vésperas vão sempre aparecer com mão humana nos noticiários!

Reparem, se já aqui, quando foi facultado o acesso a meteogramas GFS com interpolação, ao início ainda foi um certo tempo de habituação, até se perceber o seu significado/interesse, em vez de olhar para eles como representação fiel do que é de esperar, e aqui é uma casa de "meteoloucos".. Imagine-se então com quem não está no assunto!

Mas não é dramático, ainda assim aplaudo, estando curioso para ver se os "perigos" se confirmam ou não, e também esperando melhorias na forma como estes algoritmos funcionam!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Jul 2010 às 18:56)

Onde é que voces veem as normais??

Acho que nem todas as terras tem direito...

Quando comparei a GFS-Texto foi só como base ao tratamento de dados automaticos que o IM fazia ou não! Conclui que são Outputs automaticos, seja GFS seja ECW e claro que o cuidado a validar esses dados é sempre algo perigoso... mas dá para ter uma ideia ao usuario normal deste site.

Mas sem duvida um bom avanço!!


----------



## Paulo H (19 Jul 2010 às 19:19)

Eu não me preocupava muito com o "upgrade" recente aos 10 dias de previsão para outras localidades.

Isto porque, na verdade 80% dos portugueses que até se preocupam de vez em quando em ir à net consultar a previsão do tempo, não procura o www.meteo.pt, dizem logo que é complicadote, que há outros sites mais fáceis:
- Sapo
- Msn
- Google

É triste, mas é a realidade!


----------



## Vince (19 Jul 2010 às 19:46)

]ToRnAdO[;220802 disse:
			
		

> Onde é que voces veem as normais??
> Acho que nem todas as terras tem direito...



Nem todos os locais tem normais obviamente, apenas os que tem estações climatológicas. Por acaso VRSA até tem estação (na entrada do farol) deve ter sido lapso ou não pretendem colocar para todos, talvez apenas capitais de distrito (mais provável), ou ainda não tiveram tempo de colocar (optimista hehehe).
De qualquer forma essa normal de VRSA está há muito tempo no site do IM na secção de climatologia:
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/normais/index.html?page=normais_far.xml


----------



## David sf (19 Jul 2010 às 21:47)

A previsão de localidades que não são capitais de distrito é automática para todos os dias, inclusive os 3 primeiros. Vê-se bem a diferença entre localidades próximas, entre a automática e a manual:











Mesmo mais para o interior:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Jul 2010 às 00:49)

Vince disse:


> Nem todos os locais podem ter normais obviamente, apenas os que tem estações climatológicas. Por acaso VRSA até tem estação (na entrada do farol) deve ter sido lapso ou não pretendem colocar para todos, talvez apenas capitais de distrito (mais provável), ou ainda não tiveram tempo de colocar (optimista hehehe).
> De qualquer forma essa normal de VRSA está há muito tempo no site do IM na secção de climatologia:
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/normais/index.html?page=normais_far.xml



Obrigado Vince pela tua pesquisa...

Já agora fica no recinto do farol, num velho abrigo meteorologico! 
Ainda á moda antiga!! Até já está a perder a velha cor branca


----------



## Vince (20 Jul 2010 às 09:37)

stormy disse:


> Será que a estação climatologica é noutro lugar? eu sei que há muitas diferenças ao progredir para N na costa sines-setubal..mas serão tantas?



Sim, no site do IM  constam duas estações em Sines em locais diferentes embora não muito distantes entre si. A climatológica está mesmo no Cabo aos 15 metros e a EMA está no Monte Chãos aos 103 metros, que deve ser o monte onde está o mais antigo parque eólico nacional no continente, deves conhecer bem. Dista uns 4km do Cabo, mas apenas uns 2km do mar a SW.


----------



## rozzo (20 Jul 2010 às 10:52)

Vince disse:


> Sim, no site do IM  constam duas estações em Sines em locais diferentes embora não muito distantes entre si. A climatológica está mesmo no Cabo aos 15 metros e a EMA está no Monte Chãos aos 103 metros, que deve ser o monte onde está o mais antigo parque eólico nacional no continente, deves conhecer bem. Dista uns 4km do Cabo, mas apenas uns 2km do mar a SW.



Ah, também não sabia dessa, mas agora sim faz sentido, estava a achar estranhos os valores, como referido pelo Stormy.. Assim faz sentido, estação a 15m junto ao Cabo está basicamente metida no mar. E se a região já por si é pouco quente, então a localização dessa estação é praticamente como a do Cabo Carvoeiro!

De qualquer forma é um pouco confuso casos como estes, em que andamos todos os dias a ver registos e previsões para uma cidade, com base numa estação com dados completamente distintos da que depois aparece em normais....


----------



## stormy (20 Jul 2010 às 11:03)

Vince disse:


> Sim, no site do IM  constam duas estações em Sines em locais diferentes embora não muito distantes entre si. A climatológica está mesmo no Cabo aos 15 metros e a EMA está no Monte Chãos aos 103 metros, que deve ser o monte onde está o mais antigo parque eólico nacional no continente, deves conhecer bem. Dista uns 4km do Cabo, mas apenas uns 2km do mar a SW.




Tudo bem, acredito em diferenças dessas entre as estações, mas a climatologica deveria então ter minimas mais elevadas...já que o mar lá não é frio de todo...alias, na Lagoa costumo ter temperaturas minimas mais elevadas que monte chaos ( porque estou mais perto o mar ) mas as minhas maximas são tambem uns 2º ou 3º superiores..talvez porque estou a 15 km a NE
Já um pouco asis para o interior, em Vila nova de st andré é normal haver nevoeiros muito rente ao chao, pela manhã, porque o ar maritimo arrefece muito junto ao solo arenoso...dai eu achar que monte chaos esteja mais certa com a realidade..


----------



## Lisboa001 (21 Jul 2010 às 17:36)

Muito Bom!!!
Agradavel surpresa por parte do IM
Parabéns


----------



## Paulo H (21 Jul 2010 às 18:02)

Este alargamento das previsões a 10 dias, para localidades, não é isento de erros. Hoje por exemplo, uns amigos disseram-me que o IM estava a prever as temperaturas máximas com diferença entre 6 e 9ºC entre Castelo Branco com as cidades da Covilhã e Fundão.

Fui a correr a confirmar e verifiquei que a previsão para hoje, segundo o IM:

*Tmáx C. Branco: 32ºC
Tmáx Covilhã   : 23ºC
Tmáx Oleiros    : 23ºC
Tmáx Fundão   : 26ºC*

Desde logo, tamanha diferença de temperaturas só se justificaria com a presença de nevoeiros persistentes ou chuva!

Para verificar este engano do IM, verifiquei as temperaturas observadas às 14h:

Tmáx C. Branco: 29.6ºC
Tmáx Covilhã   : 30.7ºC 

Verifiquei ainda as temperaturas observadas às 15h:

Tmáx C. Branco: 27.9ºC
Tmáx Covilhã   : 29.6ºC 


Que posso dizer? Com erros deste tamanho, mais valia o IM não apresentar as previsões a 10 dias para localidades (outro erro: lê-se cidades, mas inclui concelhos).


----------



## David sf (21 Jul 2010 às 18:18)

Paulo H disse:


> Este alargamento das previsões a 10 dias, para localidades, não é isento de erros. Hoje por exemplo, uns amigos disseram-me que o IM estava a prever as temperaturas máximas com diferença entre 6 e 9ºC entre Castelo Branco com as cidades da Covilhã e Fundão.
> 
> Fui a correr a confirmar e verifiquei que a previsão para hoje, segundo o IM:
> 
> ...



Mas isto foi o que eu já escrevi há uns dias, a previsão a menos de 3 dias é feita por um meteorologista nas capitais de distrito, mas nas restantes localidades é automática. Daí as diferenças entre essas localidades.


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2010 às 18:25)

Paulo, esse foi o risco que que alguns aqui falaram. Se reparares a de Castelo Branco é previsão de meteorologista e as outras são output automático do modelo, muito falíveis na T2. 

Mas pior ainda, o output do IM tem um problema qualquer com a temperatura máxima que já se falou várias vezes no tópico de previsões e aqui também, aparentemente poderá ser a T2 mas às 12z e não a máxima, ou qualquer erro mais estranho.

Repara no nosso output automático do GFS, em que temos a T2 para as 15z:

T15z C. Branco: 29.6
T15z Covilhã : 27.7
T15z Oleiros : 27.7
T15z Fundão : 28.4

Muito melhor do que está a sair do IM apesar de ser a mesma filosofia, mas mesmo assim, temos sempre alertado que a a nossa T2 de um modelo global é de pouca confiança. Daí a surpresa do IM avançar com as coisas desta forma para o público em geral, é um risco desnecessária que se vai virar contra eles. Talvez a ideia deles seja no futuro a T2 sair de um modelo de mesoescala deles, e aí sim, a coisa poderá ser útil e  fiável.


----------



## Paulo H (21 Jul 2010 às 18:36)

David sf disse:


> Mas isto foi o que eu já escrevi há uns dias, a previsão a menos de 3 dias é feita por um meteorologista nas capitais de distrito, mas nas restantes localidades é automática. Daí as diferenças entre essas localidades.



Ups, não tinha reparado David sf! 

Mas assim, com previsões automáticas, as disparidades podem ser enormes como as verificadas hoje nos locais que citei..

Mesmo assim, comparando dias em que ambas as previsões entre (capitais de distrito e localidades) são automáticas, as diferenças de temperatura são enormes! 

Por exemplo, comparando Covilhã (Aerodromo) e Castelo Branco, normalmente em 70% dos casos a Covilhã (Aeródromo) apresenta -1/-2ºC em relação a Castelo Branco e nos restantes 30% apresenta 0/+1ºC em relação a Castelo Branco. Mas o que verifico das previsões automáticas são diferenças de 4/5/6ºC entre as cidades! Ainda se fosse em relação à zona alta da Covilhã, ainda aceitava uma diferença na ordem dos 3/4ºC, mas 9ºC de diferença?!?!

A conclusão que retiro, é que assim ainda irá confundir mais as pessoas, trata-se de "desinformação" e não de informação, a fiabilidade dos dados das previsões automáticas vale zero para mim! Ou então as fontes não são as mesmas, muito estranho..

É muito, mas muito mais fiável a previsão automática aqui do forum, baseada no GFS, mas adaptada por algoritmos próprios.


----------



## Paulo H (21 Jul 2010 às 18:39)

Vince disse:


> Repara no nosso output automático do GFS, em que temos a T2 para as 15z:
> 
> T15z C. Branco: 29.6
> T15z Covilhã : 27.7
> ...



Obrigado Vince, já entendi! 

Muito mas, muito melhor o output automático do forum! Merece os parabéns, pode ser que o IM nos queira comprar os dados!!


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2010 às 18:49)

O nosso output desenvolvido pelo hotspot também é directo do GFS, também não tem qualquer algoritmo a tratar a T2 apenas interpolação, muito falível, sobretudo no litoral, orografia sem resolução, etc. Só a cota de neve é tratada com um algoritmo desenvolvido pelo rozzo, que penso que deu resultados bastante interessantes no Inverno quando foi implementado. 

O do IM deveria dar pelo menos resultados equivalentes ao nosso pois é também de um modelo global, o ECMWF, que até é melhor que o GFS. Pelo que há um problema qualquer com a forma como estão a fazer isso, pois as máximas chegam a ser inferiores aos que a própria carta deles para as 15z do mesmo modelo mostram, o que é estranho.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2010 às 19:24)

Alguém sabe qual o modelo que a Aemet utiliza nas suas previsões? O sistema é idêntico ao do nosso IM é elaborado automaticamente tal como o IM faz, mas algo está errado no IM. Qualquer pessoa que vê a previsão para Olhão na 2ªfeira dia 26 fica completamente assustada com uma máxima de 23ºC igual à mínima. Olhando a previsão da AEMET para Ayamonte para 2ªfeira a máxima é de 30ºC e a mínima é de 21ºC. As previsões que eu faço para o meu blogue em termos de temperaturas é baseado na previsão para Ayamonte da Aemet, porque é muito fiável, tem falhas mas muito menos significativas que o nosso IM.

Referir que a máxima elaborada hoje pelo meteorologista foi de 33ºC para Faro, para Olhão a máxima prevista pelo IM foi de 27ºC, registei 27.2ºC de máxima, hoje acertou o modelo.


----------

